# morbark 17 or vermeer 1230a



## boynature (Oct 5, 2005)

Which is the better deal? A 1995 Morbark 17 perkins diesel and unknown hour, I was told it was an Ex-Michigan State University machine for $10,400. Ooooor a 1999 Vermeer 1230A 88hp perkins with less than 70 hrs and stored indoors for $14,000. I wanted a drum but the 1230 is like new. I Did'nt really want to spend more than $10,000, is it worth the extra coin?

P.S I really need an opinion from someone else other than a salesman. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## okietreedude1 (Oct 6, 2005)

First off, even though I sell TCE, I dont sell chippers.

If I had the choice, Id take the morbark any day. Ive run both types of machines and I like the single feed wheel drum hands down.

Sounds like either machine would be good. Maybe you should spend some time running each to get a better feel, thats if your able to.


----------



## pbtree (Oct 6, 2005)

Morbark....


----------



## stehansen (Oct 6, 2005)

I've never used a Morbark but I understand that they are really good, however that Vermeer machine if it is as it was presented is virtually brand new for 2/3 of new price. I have a Vermeer 1250 and it works good. I think that chippers are all about how sharp the blades are.


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 7, 2005)

the 17 was a first generation.....alot of changes have been made to it's design. if you do buy the morbark find a ex model 17 owner and have him point out all the flaws, and where the machine should be reinforced.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 7, 2005)

okietreedude1 said:


> If I had the choice, Id take the morbark any day. Ive run both types of machines and I like the single feed wheel drum hands down.



Do you like Poison Ivy and really big, sore hemeroids hands down too? Because that would help explain your statement.


----------



## darkstar (Oct 7, 2005)

Neither


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 7, 2005)

It sounds like the difference in price is the age and condition. I've run 1230s and 1250s and they are solid machines without any major flaws. Vermeer sold a lot of them and you should do alright. I don't have experience with Morbark.
What kind of support do you have for the two brands? If the chipper is sitting there broken, they don't do you any good.


----------



## protreecare (Oct 7, 2005)

I recently purchased a new morbark model 12, and hands down would feed, chip and easier to operate than a vermeer 1230. I own a 1230, and frankly vermeer sucks. The new vermeer bc1000 could not touch a model 12. Vermeer sells a lot of chippers, but walmart sells a lot of lawn mowers! The morbark is going to be 17 inch capacity, where the vermeer 1230 is only 12 inch if lucky.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 8, 2005)

What was the price of the Morbark 12?
Are you suggesting a Morbark 12 can eat 17" trees all day long?
Between the Vermeer 1230 and BC1000, which was better?


----------



## rbtree (Oct 8, 2005)

Vermeer 1230/1250's are adequate chippers, IMO, but compared to my 250 Bandit, they are lame. Ther newer Morbarks are awesome, for sure, as is the Vermeer BC1400, and the comparable Woodsman. If I was in the market for a new chipper, I'd sell my 97 Bandit for $14k or so; with live hydraulics and a winch, it a good unit. I'd like a 14 inch drum chipper. Gotta have a winch!!


----------



## okietreedude1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> Do you like Poison Ivy and really big, sore hemeroids hands down too? Because that would help explain your statement.




What the F??? Where did that come from? 

I guess to 'clarify' to those that did not understand.........

I like the morbark chippers as I have run both morbark and vermeer and I agree now with ptc w/ his opinion of the vermeer machines. I also like the drum style chipper (which the machine in the original question has) and the vermeer does NOT have. Also, the morbark chippers use a single feed wheel which I prefer over the dual vertical feed wheels of a vermeer.

Now, Mass, did that 'clarify' my statement so that YOU may understand??????????


----------



## protreecare (Oct 8, 2005)

Mike Maas said:


> What was the price of the Morbark 12?
> Are you suggesting a Morbark 12 can eat 17" trees all day long?
> Between the Vermeer 1230 and BC1000, which was better?


I would gaurantee that the model 12 would eat 12 inch trees all day long much better than the 1230 or bc1000.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey Pro, you quoted my 3 questions, and then ignored them and answered an unasked question.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 8, 2005)

the older 1230/1250's kick the bc1000's bottom. newer vermeers are plasticky junk.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to own a Vermeer 1250 and then I had a Morbark Model 13. Now I have a Bandit 250. The Vermeer roller system was a pain to maintain. The tracks and little roller wheels are a bad design. The Morbark was a big improvenent. It fed stuff easily and was problem free. The only complaint was that it spit chips back under the feed wheel and hit the operator. My new Bandit is a piece of junk. The auto feed is finnicky and the Cat 140 hp motor overheats. The bottom feed wheel is always getting jammed even if you leave that stupid trap door open. 

My next chipper will be a Morbark drum model.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 9, 2005)

Scars2prove-it said:


> I used to own a Vermeer 1250 and then I had a Morbark Model 13. Now I have a Bandit 250. The Vermeer roller system was a pain to maintain. The tracks and little roller wheels are a bad design. The Morbark was a big improvenent. It fed stuff easily and was problem free. The only complaint was that it spit chips back under the feed wheel and hit the operator. My new Bandit is a piece of junk. The auto feed is finnicky and the Cat 140 hp motor overheats. The bottom feed wheel is always getting jammed even if you leave that stupid trap door open.
> 
> My next chipper will be a Morbark drum model.



No No No!
I keep telling people, try one of these!
Earl Smith who owns Dynamic and builds these did 27 years as head of chippers at morbark....
http://***************/treehouse/download.php?id=4710


----------

